

Extracting Competitive Intelligence from Twitter Data - photorized
http://www.itrend.tv

======
photorized
Founder here, happy to answer any questions you might have. This is the tool I
used to discover a massive twitter spam issue in a bot-related discussion a
couple of wks ago.

